# First appontment at the diabetic pregnancy clinic this week. What to expect?



## Smit (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi all
As the title says its my first appointment at the maternity clinic for diabetics on Tuesday and I was wondering what to expect?

They left me a voice mail on Friday so I've no idea what I need to take. I will take my blood diary and list of medications, anything else? Got my HBA1c done at normal diabetic clinic on Tuesday and it was 6.9% so was very happy with that. xx


----------



## Cate (Sep 18, 2011)

Take questions!  Lots of them.  Ask them to go through your care plan while you're pregnant (congrats by the way!).

Other than that, if you can take a urine sample then do, or go prepared to produce one while you're there, they do like to check it every visit


----------



## Monkey (Sep 18, 2011)

You might be scanned, depending how many weeks you are. It's fairly standard antenatal protocol to check urine and bp at every appointment. 

You'll probably find you get a set of diabetes in pregnancy notes (unless you've got them already!) and as Cate says, be prepared to ask lot of questions if you need to. Good luck!


----------



## CATMAC (Sep 18, 2011)

Good luck, I cant help with what happens as I don't have mine till 3rd Oct! Please let us know what happens and how you get on.


----------



## rachelha (Sep 18, 2011)

At my first clinic, not that much happened, they got me booked in for a scan and I had a brief appointment with the consultant about my blood sugars, but as I had been going to the pre pregnancy clinic, I was being seen regularly already.


----------



## Smit (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all went well today. I got an internal scan and we saw a tiny little heartbeat! I was so excited. They think I'm between 5 and 6 weeks. I say im 6 and a half but they were unsure from scan and will know more when I get another scan in a few weeks. Doctor was very happy with hba1c at 6.9 Xx


----------



## Monkey (Sep 20, 2011)

Excellent news - so pleased it went well. Hope you're feeling generally ok too.


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2011)

Smit said:


> Hi all went well today. I got an internal scan and we saw a tiny little heartbeat! I was so excited. They think I'm between 5 and 6 weeks. I say im 6 and a half but they were unsure from scan and will know more when I get another scan in a few weeks. Doctor was very happy with hba1c at 6.9 Xx



Hi Smit pleased it went well today hun xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2011)

Great news, glad to hear all went well


----------



## rachelha (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow that is fab that you heard a heart beat so early!  Brilliant


----------



## Smit (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Was very happy with it all. Just to clear up didn't.  Hear a heart beat just seen it on the scan, beating away. Eek!
I'm feeling pj pregnancy wise but ill this week with a chest infection. So tucked. Up in bed for the night. Xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2011)

Hope you are feeling much better soon  Sleep well!


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations on your pregnancy, hope you're feeling better soon and the chest infection goes that's the last thing you need whilst pregnant. x


----------

